# 32cc bushwacker engine won't turn



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

The engine pull rope was working fine and then stopped extending to turn the engine. There are two spring ;oaded cams that catch the shaft, stopping the rope deployment. Manually holding the cams back allows the rope to deploy and spin the shaft. 

I need some help in theory and disassembly to get this tool back into service.
Thanks for the help.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The spring loaded cams lock into the starter drum to spin the engine over for starting. If you can't pull the rope when the starter drum engages the cams, then your engine is likely locked up. This could be due to something caught in the flywheel and wedged between it and the engine, or the engine may have an internal issue causing the problem.

Was the unit run without the proper oil mixture in it?


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

*won't turn*

yes the engine ran before and the rope stopped paying out while trying to restart. I figured the cams made the engine turn for ignition but can't figure out the disassembly to find a jammed or broken part. I see nothing jammed on the rope side of the flywheel assembly that is preventing turning.
I appreciate your insight.
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the model doesn't have a clutch, check that the line is not wrapped around the trimmer head and shaft and has the cable locked, I have seen it happen too many times. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Could you post the brand and model number so we know what unit you are working on.This will help everyone help you with a solution.


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

*32cc sears bushwacker model # 358.795200.*

my apologies for leaving out the model info.
The line winds on and off the rope reel when the cams are swung away from the shaft. The pull rope/starting system "jammed" after several pull attempts to start. The engine assembly has been disassembled from the rest of the bushwacker unit but the jammed or failed part is not visible, so further disassembly help is needed.

Thanks to all for taking the time to help!
It's weed alergy season so I really need to get this beast to run again.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Do you have the starter assembly removed from the engine?If it is removed,can you turn the flywheel on the engine?If the flywheel doesn't turn,your engine is seized,possibly from incorrect fuel/oil mix.If the starter is still attached to the engine,you should remove it for further diagnostics.Inside the clutch drum is a torx screw,#15 or #20 that has to be removed before taking the clutch off to remove the starter.Here is the parts break down for your unit,compliments of Sears.


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

*flywheel*

thanks I'd found a post about the #20 bolt.
The role unit wants to spin along with the bolt.
Is clamping that drum an appropriate approach for loosening the bolt?

Assuming I get to the next disassembly level, are engine rebuild parts generally available? 

Thanks again for the help.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The clutch drum will spin freely and not work for removing the screw.Most people remove the spark plug and stick some rope down the plug hole to act as a piston stop.(I just used this method yesterday)Once the piston pushes on the rope,you will be able to remove the screw in the end of the clutch.There are numerous online sources for parts and should be available for your unit. Hope this helps.


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

rhanks for the rope trick.
Your help is appreciated.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

*rope trick of no use*

I should have realized that the rope trick wasn't going to work for getting the clutch drum disassembled as the the flywheel doesn't turn, so neither will the piston. I've pulled out all of the other hardware but can't figure the clutch removal so I can get the engine apart. 

Hints and suggestions are appreciated.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the flywheel doesn't turn,that means your recoil assembly is jammed or the piston is seized in the cylinder.Regardless of why,you should be able to remove the torx screw now,because it screws into the crankshaft end which is now locked because of the jamming.After removing the clutch drum,look at the clutch assembly for a direction arrow showing which way to unscrew it from the crankshaft.Here is a pictorial that shows the procedure on a trimmer SIMILAR to yours.Hope this helps.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/article/6299/How_to_Fix_the_Starter_on_a_Ryobi_Trimmer.html


----------



## nevada bob (Jul 18, 2011)

*clutch removal*

Ype that's what I figured as well.
However the flywheel is siezed (rope won't turn the spring loaded cams) and clutch spins free. The rope will pay out when the cams are manually pushed away from the shaft so the rope recoil unit works fine. Yet when the shaft turns it doesn't move the cam/piston assembly (I've disassembled the rear of the engine assembly so I can see). I'm beginning to think the shaft has sheared making disassembly immpossible.

Thanks for the help and suggestions.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Could you possibly wedge a screw driver through the housing and into the flywheel fins to hold it?The torx screw shouldn't take a lot of force to remove once the flywheel is held.


----------

